

Interesting ad seeking Lisp developers (not 'mere coders') - anuraggoel
http://www.getafreelancer.com/projects/Perl-CGI-C-C/Lisp-Developers-Lisp-Really-Yes.366601.html

======
anc2020
Summary: In taking this job, you will be my bitch.

~~~
ratsbane
This ad is strangely compelling. anc2020 is right, they are a bit blunt and
demanding, but there's an honesty and intelligence in their approach that's
admirable. A lot of employers expect you to be their bitch but they'll cover
it up with fuzzy words.

I'm probably not going to respond to this ad; the pay is just too low, but I'd
like to have lunch some day with whoever is behind this.

~~~
Niten
> I'd like to have lunch some day with whoever is behind this.

Don't; you'd probably be stuck with the check.

------
bonaldi
"Hi, we are setting ourselves up to fail, and are looking for people
inexperienced in something difficult. Can you help? There's a good chance we
won't pay you at all, btw"

~~~
derefr
Indeed. I imagine they get all their work done during the "probationary
period," then refuse the person at the last moment and repost the ad. (I think
I could build basically any software you wish using well-divided piecework
prepared as "tests." Anyone want to take the bet?)

Actually, thinking about it, I could probably hide bomb trajectory
calculations in public school math curricula as well. It sort of reminds me of
steganography, or of the Manhattan project...

------
ggruschow
I really like this ad. I'm not sure if I think it's good, but at least it's
different.

Will they actually get what they want? If so, I need to consider changing my
business models. The world's a lot different than I thought if you can
actually get someone good for those rates.

I'm tempted to do their 2 hour test, 10 hours of development, and get started
on their work just to see what they're doing, what they're like, and get some
of my other questions answered.

~~~
gaius
That's a good point. _Is_ it possible to hire a LISP programmer for those
conditions? Where? Not even in India I'd wager, esp. when Tata will hire
anyone, for more money/fewer hours, and give them a benefits package too.

~~~
ggruschow
This is definitely interesting:

<http://www.getafreelancer.com/users/feedback_218576.html>

Looking through some of those, it seems the target audience is Eastern
Europeans, not Indians.

------
owkaye
He has clearly dealt with 'foreigners' in the programming world before. He
knows exactly how to explain his needs and requirements in blunt detail, and
this is an absolute requirement if you want to avoid wasting time considering
losers who will flood you with job applications even when they know they are
not qualified.

I think he's hoping that his ad will discourage most of the programmers who
would otherwise apply -- thus leaving only a very few applications to review.
I've run ads very similar to this in my efforts to hire local Filipino
programmers for my outsourcing business. I

It just 'makes sense' to me, and to anyone else who has actually been in a
similar situation too I presume.

------
Dilpil
"We will pay each developer $1500- $2200 for working 200 hours per month. That
is 7.50 US dollars to 11 US dollars per hour."

...will you now.

------
anuraggoel
Here's some insight into the poster in his/her own words:

"Frankly, if you knew me you might not like me because I'm as demanding as the
job I have advertised is fascinating. In other words, I'm extremely demanding.
I'm looking for an extremely clever developer who is ravenous for designing
and developing great software.

Finally, I'm looking for talent; experience means virtually nothing to me
whatsoever."

<http://www.getafreelancer.com/pmb/mb366601.html#view>

~~~
gaius
Someone smart enough to do "cutting edge" code, but not smart enough to know
they getting screwed? Dude's watched _Rain Man_ one too many times.

Incidentally he mentions that he's using mod_lisp so this is probably a
website... Anyone got a URL?

~~~
anc2020
> Incidentally he mentions that he's using mod_lisp

A cleverly laid decoy.

------
gruseom
It certainly is an interesting ad. Horrifically interesting, but interesting
nonetheless. It seems to me that this statement could also be about the ad
itself:

 _Lispers seem to be a breed of uber-nerds (super nerds) who are extremely
clever in some ways but utterly foolish in others._

~~~
gibsonf1
It does seem like you'd have to be foolish to code in Lisp for $11/hour. Maybe
that's why they have to keep reposting the ad? Maybe they're looking for 3rd-
world coutry lispers?

~~~
gruseom
The way the ad is written, I half-expected it to demand that _you_ pay _them_
for the privilege.

------
ojbyrne
This was posted 2 weeks ago (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=427250>) and
deleted.

------
muriithi
They have posted this twice on GAF and on both occassions have cancelled the
ad after a few days. This ad was cancelled on the 18th.

This must be the work of one of those bipolar lisp coders uhhhm sorry
programmers(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=78739>).

------
time_management
_Lispers seem to be a breed of uber-nerds (super nerds) who are extremely
clever in some ways but utterly foolish in others. Lisp is an excellent
language for developing software but generally we find Lispers to be arrogant,
annoying, and not worth dealing with.

Therefore, if you are a Lisper, unless you are an unusual Lisper, please don't
apply for this job. Instead, please go back to commiserate with your fellow
Lispers about how hardly any Lisp jobs exist. Ok?_

"Applicant must not have a chip on his shoulder, because this would draw
attention to the plank that is on mine. "

